
Davos: Bitcoin is not a currency - wglb
http://money.cnn.com/2018/01/26/technology/davos-bitcoin-currency-asset/index.html?iid=ob_article_footer_expansion
======
granaldo
At current market cap of 188 billion
[https://www.coingecko.com/en/](https://www.coingecko.com/en/)

It's not currency then it becomes a tool of speculative future. It's no longer
feasible as payment due to current block scale issue. Then it becomes protocol
for building blocks

